# Glasgow Coma Score



## jackiemal (Nov 2, 2011)

I code for an Urgent Care Center.  A physician noted that a patient had a "Glasgow Coma Score of".  What is the CPT for this?

Thank you.


----------



## missy874 (Nov 2, 2011)

There isnt a CPT for this, it is part of the exam:

Glasgow Coma Scale or GCS is a neurological scale that aims to give a reliable, objective way of recording the conscious state of a person for initial as well as subsequent assessment. A patient is assessed against the criteria of the scale, and the resulting points give a patient score between 3 (indicating deep unconsciousness) and either 14 (original scale) or 15 (the more widely used modified or revised scale).


----------



## dominono (Nov 2, 2011)

*Glascow Coma Scale*

The Glasgow Coma Scale provides an objective way of recording the conscious state of a person, for initial as well as continuing assessment. A patient is assessed against the criteria of the scale, and the resulting points give a patient score between 3 (deep unconsciousness) and 15 (fully awake). Therefore, there is no CPT code.


----------

